# 31st Annual Fall Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet Friday September 30th,  October 1st And 2nd, 2016



## sm2501

31st Annual Fall Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet

We have teamed up with the Velo Drome to make the weekend better than ever.

Event:  3 Day Bicycle Swap Meet, Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds located behind the Fire station. 

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Date:  Friday September 30th,  October 1st and 2nd, 2016.

1. Free Spectator and general admission. 

2. Friday September 30th, Gates open at 4:00 PM.  Which means please do not show up at the Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds prior to 4:00 PM.

3. Vendor spaces are 65.00 for 3 days.  which includes 2 nights of camping.

4. Vendor spaces 50.00 for 2 days. 1 night of camping included.

5. Vendor space 25.00 per day.

Vendor Setup is Friday September 30th at 4:00 PM open to public at 4:00 PM

Saturday Oct 1st, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators.

Sunday Oct 2nd, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators.

Swap meet ends at 1:00 Everyone must exit the Fire Department fair grounds. 
Why 1:00 you ask?  The wonderful staff at the Fire Station need time off on the weekend.

I would like to remind everyone that the Trexlertown Fire Department is private property and everyone needs to respect their property and act accordingly.

Thinking of staying in a hotel here is a link to the local Trexlertown hotels.  Hotels and motels fill up fast. Book early they fill up fast. There is always something happening in this area every year.
https://www.google.com/search?gs_ivs=1&q=Trexlertown+Pennsylvania+hotels#tts=0

If you have any questions please phone at 508-558-5129 or email me and I will be happy to answer all questions.

I ask everyone who reads this email to post it every where possible and forward this email to everyone possible.

I thank everyone in advance and we will see you at the swap meet. Joe Rapoza


----------



## kos22us

why don't we just have this swap be for the entire month of October


----------



## bikewhorder

Anybody planning to attend? I probably can't make it again.  I must confess I still don't get the diluted three day swap meet extravaganza.  I prefer the concentrated mass convergence that's over in a few hours before the sun even comes up.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Your so old school! Lol


----------



## OldSkipTooth

I love to buy things in the dark!


----------



## bikewhorder

OldSkipTooth said:


> I love to buy things in the dark!



Right, everything looks so much better in the dark.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

lol...i have made money in the dark...and lost my ass the next week!


----------



## Euphman06

Hoping to make it. I live 35 minutes away and never seem to be able to get there for the fall with my busy schedule.


----------



## kos22us

Euphman06 said:


> Hoping to make it. I live 35 minutes away and never seem to be able to get there for the fall with my busy schedule.




you really should try to pop in this year even if its just for a couple minutes and a quick walk through ... never know what you'll find and I personally have found some really nice deals


----------



## scrubbinrims

Probably going since I missed all the shows last Spring, but I am not doing the 3-day thing and if I set up, it will be Sunday by flashlight.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder

Euphman06 said:


> Hoping to make it. I live 35 minutes away and never seem to be able to get there for the fall with my busy schedule.



If i lived that close there would be nothing more important.  You can always winterize the lawn mower the following weekend.


----------



## Euphman06

Yeah... It's just my normal job on Friday, I usually have work on Saturday this time of year, and usually end up having to be at church Sunday morning. I have 3 different jobs this time of year and they all usually line up the weekend of trexlertown...


----------



## bikewhorder

scrubbinrims said:


> Probably going since I missed all the shows last Spring, but I am not doing the 3-day thing and if I set up, it will be Sunday by flashlight.
> Chris



You're a brave man Chris...


----------



## bikebozo

I usually do not need to go places anymore , ,,My people find me on the CABE , and internet , I got this sweet piece from someone just typing in  , NEW MAIL , and My info was there ,


----------



## bikebozo

yes , I have all the parts missing from this RARE machine


----------



## Euphman06

Anyone going to the show that would consider trading for a boys Colson snap tank bike?


----------



## sfhschwinn

Ill be there all three days again. Will have 2 stingrays and a fastback as well as a bianchi, Schwinn parts/ other parts, some other bikes and frames. look for me across from the. food stand under the big grey tent!


----------



## morton

Please weather gods....some decent weather for a change!!!  

I'm bringing this to the show.  I don't have a space, just the bike in the back of my van rain or shine..

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rabeneick-for-sale-at-trexlertown-pa-swap.97068/

Anyone else bringing good stuff?

Let's get out and support this event or it just might fade away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euphman06

I want to know if it would be worth it to take a half day off work on Friday to get there. As always... I have commitments on both Saturday and Sunday. Might be able to sneak there early Saturday.


----------



## mcmfw2

I am hitting it Saturday late & Sunday....


----------



## Schwinndemonium

I hope someone has a nice pair of seven red jeweled bow pedals to correctly complete my 1963 Murray Strato Flite that they can bring there. Where I am living now, T-Town is only about 45 minutes away from me.


----------



## Wayne Adam

70 minute ride, I always go on Saturday. I really miss the one day swap,


----------



## catfish

Wayne Adam said:


> I really miss the one day swap
> 
> ,




Me too.


----------



## kos22us

Wayne Adam said:


> 70 minute ride, I always go on Saturday. I really miss the one day swap,





i thought when Paul still was putting on the 1 day show it was always on sunday, the first sunday in oct.


----------



## kos22us

Euphman06 said:


> I want to know if it would be worth it to take a half day off work on Friday to get there. As always... I have commitments on both Saturday and Sunday. Might be able to sneak there early Saturday.




unfortunately only hind site will tell you if it was worth it or not, it's known to be good and well attended generally speaking, but never is any guarantee with that and now it's developed into a three day show so no one knows what affect that will have overall, personally i would rather go and be bummed if its not that great of a show vs.'s not going and seeing all the posted up pics of a killer show after the fact and being bummed you missed it


----------



## Wayne Adam

Yes, I believe it was the first Sunday. Back then, so many people came with huge trailers of bikes and parts. There was so much going on, it was great.
I know I'm going to get flack, but I liked when Paul ran the show, OK I said it.


----------



## catfish

Wayne Adam said:


> Yes, I believe it was the first Sunday. Back then, so many people came with huge trailers of bikes and parts. There was so much going on, it was great.
> I liked when Paul ran the show, OK I said it.




Those were great shows.


----------



## nj_shore

+1 on the 1 Day event...

Edit... Just a thought.  People work weekdays.  Whats the motivation for out of towners, it's all about the flashlights where everyone is scattering.  Also difficult on the vendors, one day is easier.  Pack up, make their money, spend their money, and pack up again.


----------



## Euphman06

Looks like another wet and wild T-Town weekend....


----------



## mike j

I believe that we are going on Saturday, it doesn't seem to be the total washout that was previously forecast. I'm going to try to talk to "the management" about going back to the one day event. I've met him at different shows & he's a nice guy, but has made some disastrous show planing decisions in the past.


----------



## catfish

mike j said:


> I'm going to try to talk to "the management" about going back to the one day event. I've met him at different shows & he's a nice guy, but has made some disastrous show planing decisions in the past.




Good luck with that. Keep us posted.


----------



## sfhschwinn

mike j said:


> I believe that we are going on Saturday, it doesn't seem to be the total washout that was previously forecast. I'm going to try to talk to "the management" about going back to the one day event. I've met him at different shows & he's a nice guy, but has made some disastrous show planing decisions in the past.



I think two days Friday/Saturday would be good as it gives sellers time to set up early. Sunday is a hit or miss


----------



## bicycle larry

dont!!!! for get your cramera  we like pictures on the cabe!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## scrubbinrims

I am coming up for beers and public urination in the field on Saturday evening and dropping my load on Sunday morning only.
Chris


----------



## sfhschwinn

Ill try to post some pics now that I repaired the charging port on my phone so I don't have to worry about the battery dying. I will be there in about 15 minutes! Just checking into a hotel​


----------



## mike j

Alright, the show opened twelve minutes ago. We're waiting...patiently.


----------



## Euphman06

I'm about 40 minutes east of T-Town if anyone wants to pick up my Schwinn Panther 2 on their way back home. Save me some packing and shipping..

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-panther-ii.97451/


----------



## 47jchiggins

Stopping by Sunday am......


----------



## sfhschwinn

mike j said:


> Alright, the show opened twelve minutes ago. We're waiting...patiently.



 maybe 6 sellers and a few buyers nothing today    So expect some tomortow


----------



## catfish

Photos?


----------



## mike j

See you in the morning, I'll have the grey Tundra, bringing a few things.


----------



## tanksalot

mike j said:


> I believe that we are going on Saturday, it doesn't seem to be the total washout that was previously forecast. I'm going to try to talk to "the management" about going back to the one day event. I've met him at different shows & he's a nice guy, but has made some disastrous show planing decisions in the past.



......


----------



## mike j

Nice show, weather was OK for the northeast in the fall. Saw & met a lot of good Cabers. Sold some stuff & bought a Colson, what's better 'en that. More photo's to follow.


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks for the pictures mike j . nice looking monark holiday boys bike !!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j

Yeah, that one was really nice, sorry I didn't get a better photo, here's some more...


----------



## tdoorly

Euphman06 said:


> Looks like another wet and wild T-Town weekend....



  Does any one know the name of the guy or a # to call of the guy that has the shop/ garage / buildings of old bikes in Trexlertown next to the childrens thrift shop at the the traffic light intersection of Trexlertown?  Is he a seller at the show?


----------



## mike j

Spoke to the show's organizer about possibly returning it to a one day event, his answer was something akin to, " No, no, a thousand times no". On the plus side, I witnessed a great demonstration by a very knowledgeable person on the Yellow, red, & blue kick back hubs. I now have have enough information to be dangerous. A few more...


----------



## tdoorly

Forget about it  .  shhhhhh


----------



## Euphman06

Any long tank elgins there?

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos22us

will be rollin in early sunday morning with no high end but good junk cheap


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Just like Ollie's. "Good Stuff Cheap!!" lol!!

Jim.


----------



## mcmfw2

Nine hour rider for me one way so I rolled in late Saturday...  looks like there were some different vendors on Sunday.


----------



## jrapoza

Wayne Adam said:


> Yes, I believe it was the first Sunday. Back then, so many people came with huge trailers of bikes and parts. There was so much going on, it was great.
> I know I'm going to get flack, but I liked when Paul ran the show, OK I said it.




I don't get on the cabe much if at all, so here is my answer to why.

I can't agree more about the one day show.  BUT...

The bicycle hobby has changed in the past years.  The days of trailers full or great balloon tire and 20" muscle bikes have gone by the way side. 

It is like the Model A's and T's where did they all go.  I have seen most of the seniors members of the hobby just disappear.  Members that the younger generation don't even know they existed. 

Today's swap meets is filled with 10 speeds, middle weights and rusty junk.  Finding a great bike today at a swap meet is a fluke.  The internet has changed everything.  I have seen Roadmaster Supreme's show up at Trexlertown. 

Now you ask why 1,2 or 3 days and why not.  This is only expanding the hobby with more days available to everyone. If you can't make it one day go another. How many days is Memory Lane with  Ann Arbor the following day?.  What is the difference here?

I asked vendors on Saturday how many days will you be here..  Most answered one day.  Then I ask why not both days... Their reply.. I can't make it Sunday then I ask why are you are you complaining about the show being 3 days.. 

Other comments have been positive.  Thank you for your time and will re-post this rambling along with the May and Oct Swap meet days for 2017 

Happy hunting and positive and constitutive comments are always welcomed.


----------



## jrapoza

kos22us said:


> i thought when Paul still was putting on the 1 day show it was always on sunday, the first sunday in oct.





Greetings, 

Paul has retired.  My name is Joe Rapoza and contact info is jrapoza@earthlink.net.  Please use the the cabe swap meet section for the May and October dates they will be posted by Scott. Those are the only true dates. 


thank you.


----------



## jrapoza

nj_shore said:


> +1 on the 1 Day event...
> 
> Edit... Just a thought.  People work weekdays.  Whats the motivation for out of towners, it's all about the flashlights where everyone is scattering.  Also difficult on the vendors, one day is easier.  Pack up, make their money, spend their money, and pack up again.





Not at all, the vendors have spoken and enjoy the 3 days after riding 5 7 and 10 hours to get there.


----------



## jrapoza

Wayne Adam said:


> Yes, I believe it was the first Sunday. Back then, so many people came with huge trailers of bikes and parts. There was so much going on, it was great.
> I know I'm going to get flack, but I liked when Paul ran the show, OK I said it.





The show always has the first Sunday in the 3 days. Please check the cabe under swap meet Scott will post the dates. thank you.


----------

